# DAX Formula



## jak82 (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi,

I am trying to say if a value in a certain column is 0 then make that value 0 else use the value from another column.  Not sure on the format of the formula though,


```
=IF([chargfl] = 0,0,[cpi])
```

Error message is 

_DAX comparison operations do not support comparing values of type Text with values of type Integer. Consider using the VALUE or FORMAT function to convert one of the values._

Thanks for help


----------



## BojeErvenius (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi, 
The values in column [chargefl] is not numeric. 
/Boje


----------



## jak82 (Jul 11, 2016)

BojeErvenius said:


> Hi,
> The values in column [chargefl] is not numeric.
> /Boje



Thanks Boje sorted it now


----------

